# Black Ant Stack



## kalgra (Aug 23, 2016)

I am curious which one you all like better?

1.



20160823-Ant 10 stack1-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr





2.



20160823-Ant 11 Stack1-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

#2. It has better balance. Great capture and post work on both.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 23, 2016)

kalgra said:


> I am curious which one you all like better?
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


#2 is my choice. Great job! I think I'll see if I can find the movie "Them" on Netflix


----------



## kalgra (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the balance in the black background and the enhanced tan hair on the head... it rocks. Not to mention the hair teeth... bizarro and lovin it. Nominated Aug POTM


----------



## Emanuel M (Aug 25, 2016)

Love both


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 26, 2016)

Another vote for #2. They are both great. Curious, did you use a tube or close up filter on these?


----------



## kalgra (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks!
I used my MP-E 65mm at 4X magnification on a Canon 70D.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice. I'd say I wish there was an ultra macro in a K mount but then my wish list would just go even higher. There's a Chinese model out that's rated at 2X but no real world reviews


----------



## kalgra (Aug 26, 2016)

If you are refering to the Venus/laowa 60mm 2x I saw Thomas Shahan's review of it and he seemed to like it. I really have a lot of respect for him. It's definitely priced well. I have their 15mm 1:1 wide angle macro and like it! It might be something to consider.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 26, 2016)

If you google "Venus 60mm Thomas Shahan" you should fine a video of his review of this lens.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 26, 2016)

kalgra said:


> you are refering to the Venus/laowa 60mm 2x I saw



Yup that's the one. I already have so many "I want" items on my list, that I guess one more won't hurt.


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE (Sep 13, 2016)

#2 for me, it is like the ant is emerging from the darkness. I am amazed at how close you can get in, what lens do you use?


----------



## kalgra (Sep 13, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> They both look good to me, although I think I like the wider take on the first one.
> 
> What lens are you using?





SHUTTERHIVE said:


> #2 for me, it is like the ant is emerging from the darkness. I am amazed at how close you can get in, what lens do you use?



Thanks!

For these I used a Canon MP-E 65mm on 70D and two speed lights.


----------

